# High Island



## fishingfan (Jan 23, 2010)

I hear the shark fishing is good at High Island but I have never been there before so I was wondering if anyone can give some general info on it. I looked it up on google maps and it looks pretty ez to get in and out of but how far down the beach should I head away from 12? and can you camp out there? and any techniques that work well out there? Thanks for the tips it looks like a good spot.:smile:


----------



## ApetRock (Aug 19, 2009)

The only relevant piece of advice I would add is bring shoes/wading boots with a decent tread, the clay near the water line is super slippery and full of holes/crevices. You could easily snap both your ankles walking out there barefoot.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

ouch.. that doesn't sound like a nice spot.
I say go to san luis.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

the mud is what makes it good. 


High Island is where the muddy marsh delta of the Sabine meets the Sandy delta of Trinty river. This contrast in bottom features, along with a mixing bowl effect of water makes for one of the best surf fishing areas in Texas. 

There is no certin spot, but the further east you go from High Island down the beach the more mud. The further west you go from High Island the more sand. The area about three miles past the barriacdes is a popular surf fishing location becasue of the way the sandbars work out it is easy to wade out and cast into deep water.


----------



## luv2fishnewere (Apr 5, 2009)

*high island*

i def agree jolly roger i have gad my best luck between 1 and 5 miles east of the barricades. it is a little tricky at some spots of the beach until you reach the first bar but from there out its good


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

plan on hitting it up this weekend to see if we can do any good!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

go past 5 miles and you might see naked people...just sayin.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

The guy in the old Ranger pickup is Monkeyman1. Be sure and call him over and say Hi to him.:slimer:


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I've been to that area a few times. Mainly we just find some sand and let the kids play. But, we have taken a motorhome closer to Crystal Beach area. Spent all night listening to boom, boom, boom from the cruisers audio systems. If we go east in High Island will we lose some of the people?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Short answer yes


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

A Draper said:


> . If we go east in High Island will we lose some of the people?


Depends on how far you go. First mile east of High Island is very crowded.

Really want to get away from the people go west about half way between Rollover and High Island. Not much traffic in that area at all, but the sand can get very solft.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*hi*

HI is a great fishing. It has some awesome shark, drum & bull red fishing. SLP can get stupid crowded. IMO vehicle traffic and kids really push the fish deeper.

One of the main issues down there can be lack of bait. 
Grab some fresh shrimp for using a bait rod!


----------



## fishingfan (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone know if you can camp out there? and if so is it safe?


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

fishingfan said:


> Anyone know if you can camp out there? and if so is it safe?


Yeah you can camp on the beach, Is it safe, well I wouldn't do it, unless you camped with a wall of cars around you for protection. I still wouldn't do it then though. I've seen way to many idiots driving around with out a care in the world down there. That's just me though...


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

fishingfan said:


> Anyone know if you can camp out there? and if so is it safe?


It has always been safe for me, and I have spent hundreds of nights on that beach. As with any beach in Texas you have to pay attention to vehcial traffic. Even 50 miles down PINS surf fishermen have to pay attention.

The further east you go past the barriacaeds the more wild west it gets. Because of the way the county lines work out, cops usually do not patrol more then three miles past the barraicades.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Camping at High Island*

I'm with JR, I've spent many nights on the beach there. I try to park vehicles
on both side of the tents...And high enough above the high tide line to not worry
about being overcome by that problem. If you don't have a 4x4 I'd be sure to take
something to let someone help you if you get stuck...
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

Went to a couple "Bum Runs" back in the day at High Island. Lots of horse mullet in the surf, and lots of small bull sharks and big bull reds eating them. 

Good times!


----------

